
What Happens to Your Heart When You Dive into the Sea - chaseadam17
http://www.buzzfeed.com/jamesnestor/the-master-switch-of-life#.lm4bewMPXY
======
thaumasiotes
Ugh. Interesting stuff there, but the whole piece is written in an appalling
Gaia-worshipping style.

> The ocean not only changes us physically, but psychically.

> Those who dive deep in the ocean get a glassy look in their eyes when they
> describe their experiences; it’s the same look one sees in the eyes of
> Buddhist monks or emergency room patients who have died and then been
> resuscitated minutes later. Those who have made it to the other side.

> This is the feeling of your body reacting to the life-changing energy of the
> largest living mass on the planet.

